# 6610 Quit pulling



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

Been cutting hay 2 days, today tractor just quit pulling. It has the 8 speed syncro tranie with dual power, fluid is ok the lift works also the pto. tryed every gear, hi/lo and dual power switch, no noise just quit pulling. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Check for a blown fuse under the dual power toggle switch. If so, you may have a defective/shorted solenoid valve in the transmission. This can be repaired without a split.

Turn the keyswitch "on", don't start the engine, flick the dual power toggle switch and see if you can hear the solenoid function in the trans.

If it's not the solenoid valve malfunctioning, it must be a significant change in hydraulic pressure, or possibly something broke.

If the dual power checks out, it is probably the clutch...


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

I put a guage on the line to the dual power, with the tractor running i have almost 200 lbs, then i switch the toggle guage bumps down then returns to 200. the pto seems to have full power, lift and frontend loader works. it has a scrubbing noise when i push the clutch. i'm wondering if i busted the eye out of the clutch?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

QUOTE: "it has a scrubbing noise when i push the clutch. i'm wondering if i busted the eye out of the clutch?"

Clutch makes a noise when depressed?? Most likely popped rivets on hub of clutch. 

The 200 psi pressure to the dual power is good. And the solenoid valve appears to be working.


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

still cutting hay "with different tractor" did have time today to turn the key on and fliped the toggle switch couldn't hear the solenoid but like previous post pressure drops then back up when i flip the switch. I read somewhere that the solenoid would default to low with no power, so it should pull.


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

Update: busted the tractor today, it was the rivets in the clutch hub, I read somewhere that this tractor should haave a spring clutch, this one was a solid anyone happed to know the part # for a spring type clucth?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Clutches for Ford Dual Power tractors are specified to have dampener springs because of the shock load the clutch disc takes when shifting the DP, especially on an upshift. However, there are many guys that prefer solid clutches. I guess the DP can tear up the spring loaded clutches as well. Attached are clutch diagrams for a Ford 6610 - for 12" and 13" clutches. 

Messick's Farm Equipment (Ford/New Holland Dealer) seem to have very knowledgeable personnel in their parts department. I see that they offer rebuilt clutches.


----------

